# Troubleshooting - Power to rails but train not moving?



## mmcwaters (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new to this hobby and eager to get building my rust belt themed scene. I've been having a heck of a time getting my locomotives to move. 

I bought 2 packs of new Atlas N scale track, 9 3/4" radius to make a proof of concept circle on a 2' x 2' piece of plywood to start. To accompany this I also picked up a new Athaern Power Pak and a couple of locomotives. I built the circle, but I cannot get my trains to move for the life of me. Power seems to be getting through because the light on the loco is lighting up when I power the throttle.

I can't seem to find an answer online, I was hoping somebody here could help me troubleshoot? Would this problem be a function of the turn radius stuff I don't quite understand yet? I'm sure I'm making some total beginner's mistake here.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

I started with N gauge. A useful tool here would be a voltmeter, but it sounds like the track is powered just fine. You say the headlight lights, does it dim and get brighter as you vary the throttle?

The curve radius of the track means nothing, it is just the smallest radius available for N. Even if your engine was too big to look or run well it would try to jump off the track or at least move.

Chances are you have a bad engine take it back and get another one. E and F series GM diesels run just fine on those curves.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

First, what system are you running? DC or DCC?

Trouble shooting is different for the 2 systems.

Did you buy a new Power Pack? And new locos?

Don


----------



## mmcwaters (Dec 28, 2013)

rkenny: Yes, the light dims and brightens as the throttle is varied.

DonR: I'm running a DC power pak, brand new. One loco was used and the other was new. Is it possible I've just had terrible luck with my locos? That's frustrating.

Thank you again for your help!


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

this may be a wearied question but is the wires connected to the track terminal and not the acc terminal?

acc terminal will light the light


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

wingnut163 said:


> this may be a wearied question but is the wires connected to the track terminal and not the acc terminal?
> 
> acc terminal will light the light


Not a wearied question but his second post indicates the headlight brightens and dims with the throttle, ACC is a fixed voltage.

Probably a pair of bad engines.


----------



## mmcwaters (Dec 28, 2013)

I guess I just have bum luck. I'm going to head to my local hobby shop this week and test my engines on their track if they'll let me. Probably wind up buying a new one as well. Thanks for all your help! I'll be back with more questions surely.

Cheers!


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

rkenney said:


> Not a wearied question but his second post indicates the headlight brightens and dims with the throttle, ACC is a fixed voltage.
> 
> Probably a pair of bad engines.


right, i answered to quickly, as i re-read it i said, "stupid, acc is steady!


----------



## mmcwaters (Dec 28, 2013)

Success! You folks were right, I had 2 broken locomotives. One I bought used off eBay, the other I bought new (I thought!) in a hobby store a few towns over when the first didn't work.

Anyhow, I bought myself a nice new made in West Germany Arnold loco and it works like a charm. Thank you for your help, I admit the thought that somehow both were broken seemed too unlikely to me but you were right.

Cheers!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you still have the locos maybe they can be brought
back to life. I assume the hobby shop took back
the defective new one. But that you still have
the used one.

Take off the shell and trace down the motor leads. 
See if a jumper from the track power to the terminals
on the motor will make it go. Is one or both motor
leads broken? Check the brushes and
the commutator. Might need cleaning or replaced
brushes. Use a multimeter set on ohms for
a continuity check. Off the track Put the probes on the motor
terminals. If you get a reading it's likely not 
burned out. Manually turn the motor to
see that it's not jammed and can't turn.

Don


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Nothin' like the sweet smell of success! Enjoy.

Like Don says, now you have the freedom to attempt repair on the other engine.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Maybe if you can remove the motor, put a little sewing machine oil on all the moving parts, make sure the brushes and commutator are clean, also clean the wheels


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Sewing machine oil, 3-n-1 oil are bad business around model trains. The both will get very sticky in short order. I personally use motor oil, plain ordinary 5w-30 on my trains which are O-scale. Most are older than me, so I've seen first hand the affects of the aforementioned products. For HO, most swear by Labelle products.

Carl


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh really
Funny, everyone uses it at my railway club with no problems.
Still though, better be careful
Thanks!


----------



## Sofaking (Jan 16, 2014)

Sounds to me like it's hooked up to the acc out of your power pack 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

